# New otter



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Well went to marks today got the otter XT pro lodge still have to put it together but the sled is deep and the cover thick. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The otter shanties are very nice you will love it


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Mark has a great selection of ice gear. I go there pretty much every weekend and wish I had more money than I do. His prices aren't high. He's just a pusher (with fair and good prices) for my addiction! Support your local small businesses fellas! If you don't see what you're looking for just ask. He's probably got one or two in the back.


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Super nice guy and great prices. He has a lot of shanties in can't beat his price don't have to pay shipping. He will work with you to


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I've got to give him a call tomorrow. Looking for a sled/hyfax/cover/hitch and I've heard nothing but great things about his shop


----------



## cb55 (Jan 4, 2014)

Got a travel cover tow bars and runner kit do day also. Had three different kinds of tow bars got the one that folds up to save some room.


----------



## drl149 (Nov 23, 2014)

I own the otter lodge and just ordered another one this year. They are great shanties but take up lots of room to store. Haul my ice gear up to the lake in an 18 ft enclosed trailer. The lodge gives you plenty of room and you will love it. Although the size of it does not allow it to fit very well in the back of a quad cab pick up. Even though it is difficult at times to haul I would not fish without it, am 6'2'' and can easily stand and stretch inside it with all mine and my buddies gear. You will love the room!


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

I have an XT Hideout and XT Pro Resort set up in the shop. I should have either an XT Pro Lodge or XT Pro Cabin set up before the end of the week. That's it, I'm out of room, that'll be 6 shanties set up in the shop for everyone to demo.........Mark


----------



## K Metzger (Jun 11, 2010)

Where is mark located


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

7231 Rt 14 in ravenna 44266


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Mark, you get my hyfax and travel cover in yet ?


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

lovin life said:


> Mark, you get my hyfax and travel cover in yet ?


Mark, your travel cover came in yesterday, still waiting on the runner kit. Will let you know when they come in..........Mark


----------

